# SAS MSN Messenger Directory



## Cavemann

Though I've seen quite a few people with MSNM buttons attached to thier posts, I'm not sure how accepting they'd be to me just talking to them if they don't already know me.

So this thread is for MSN Messenger users who are ready and willing the meet new SAS users online.

As for me I'm: [email protected]

And if you put me onto your contacts list, you'll be entered to win a Mystery Prize! Oh, oh, what could it be :huh :huh 
(no purchase necessary, must be legal typing age)


----------



## Caedmon

frogamigo <at> hotmail.com


----------



## mserychic

[email protected]


----------



## Sam Fisher

[email protected]


----------



## quietgirl0416

I don't mind people messaging me sometimes. I'm boring and have nothing to talk about, but if your into that kind of thing go for it.


----------



## Cavemann

hay, we have something in common. Now we can chat about how boring we both are!


----------



## quietgirl0416

Cavemann said:


> hay, we have something in common. Now we can chat about how boring we both are!


Yeah, And then maybe we could get someone to make a reality show about it. :clap


----------



## Planewalker

Code:


mar*koz*oric*[email protected]*otma*il.com*

EDIT: I've added a code and the asterisks to protect my address from Google indexers. Just remove the *s.


----------



## One

[email protected]


----------



## Azonic

[email protected]


----------



## lilsis

Yes I'm here too - little me, boring and old but wanting to connect.


----------



## gorbulas

just click that little button just below my signature! 
hopefully im on.


----------



## BeNice

[email protected]


----------



## Cavemann

yay! this list is really growing! 

I don't know about you guys, but my mood has really improved over the last few days after meeting so many friendly people online!

:boogie


----------



## sootnstars

[email protected]


----------



## ghostgurl

I have one now. It's the same as my email address. [email protected]


----------



## Nyx

*poof*


----------



## Scrub-Zero

...


----------



## Enigma

*...*

es


----------



## Nugan

[email protected]


----------



## clenched_fist

...


----------



## ikatiana

none


----------



## Vicky

[email protected]


----------



## bk

...


----------



## HiApeNest

[email protected]


----------



## Jackie

[email protected]


----------



## lauren

...


----------



## vicente

yanspace

(put the @ symbol here)

hotmail.com

Sorry, I have a spam problem!


----------



## ShafferNY

[email protected]


----------



## snoogle_bear

[email protected] message me whenever


----------



## Jae Millz

My MSN and AIM:

[email protected]


----------



## Danielle

[email protected]


----------



## Partofme

[email protected]


----------



## Frenchie418

[email protected]

Come and say hello..


----------



## elvn

MSN me!! 

[email protected]

Cute, aint it?


----------



## thecurerules

:sas


----------



## last believer

removed


----------



## portiebami

mine is [email protected]


----------



## littleolme

quietgirl0416 said:


> I don't mind people messaging me sometimes. I'm boring and have nothing to talk about, but if your into that kind of thing go for it.


Same with me lol... I hate it when people message me after finding my details in for example the member directory or wherever, wanting to chat & complain when I dont talk enough. I'm like you messaged me, you ask the questions or whatever... I dont know you lol... uh sorry(?) *shrug*

Oh yeah I am [email protected]


----------



## Jnmcda0

[email protected]


----------



## hopeofheart

phyromic at hot mail dot com

No, I wouldn't be drunk when you message me, promise.


----------



## breydonlee

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

I don't mind if people send me a message or add me to their messenger. Had someone do that last week. They added me and when I came online they asked me who I was, So I told then I didn't know as she was the one who added my details to her msn messenger.


----------



## SunLite

[email protected]


----------



## niceandcrispy

[email protected]

thats a hot sig hope of heart lol


----------



## sesfan4life

talk to me anytime ^ ^ i will chat with anyone. [email protected]


----------



## westwind

My MSN is [email protected], feel free to message me if you want to chat.


----------



## dreaminoftomorrow

hey, mine is [email protected] dont be afraid to message me :b


----------



## nobody

[email protected]


----------



## crystallizedtear

[email protected]

Edit: I'm on quite alot nowadays =p


----------



## Sweetpea

I cant promise any stimulating conversation :b 

gingersprite2 (AT) hotmail (DOT) com.


----------



## AnxiousAirman

Y!: tfs_493_sparky 
ICQ: 104160977 
MSN: anxiousairman 
AIM: Sparky493rd

Why choose one when you can have them all?

I would recommend using Trillian. It is a free program that integrates ICQ/Y!/MSN/AOL/IRC allinto one feature. very simple!

Get it from download.com:
http://www.download.com/Trillian/3000-2150_4-10367846.html?tag=lst-0-1

Feel free to gimme a hollar*!* I'd love to shoot the breeze, er be a shoulder ta cry on. :hug
Whatever ya want...


----------



## daphf27

MSN  daphf76


----------



## Patrick79

[email protected]

IM me anytime! :b


----------



## mystic2102

mystic2102

I need some online buddies


----------



## kevito

[email protected]


----------



## nakedshrew

...


----------



## mystic2102

I guess I was supposed to put my email address [email protected] sorry :b


----------



## wobblypenguin83

[email protected]
Add me


----------



## concept

fff


----------



## RayOfLight

yim ray_of_light285


----------



## outOfThisWorld

[email protected] << u know u wanna add me


----------



## danielj

[email protected]

Feel free to add me. I'm always up for some talking when I'm online.


----------



## Bubble 'n' Squeak

[email protected]

Message me anytime, I always like meeting new people.

:thanks


----------



## Beggiatoa

[email protected]

Just let me know where you're from this site. Otherwise, I"ll be stumped.. lol


----------



## Pongle

[email protected]

don't hesitate contacting me. always up for a chat


----------



## N16PS

[email protected]


----------



## darkangel

[email protected]

I need more people to talk to


----------



## biggoofybastard

[email protected]

Go for it


----------



## Adam2000

[email protected]

Dun dun hit me up !


----------



## ibithmythongue

hmmm..
[email protected]


----------



## shyguydan

[email protected]

would love to meet some new interesting people


----------



## Janna_4

[email protected]

Looking for some online friends to talk to.


----------



## kennybenny

[email protected]


----------



## omgnoudidnt

[email protected]


----------



## Collette

[email protected]

Feel free to add me.


----------



## Bon1

*no stars*

b*o*n*n*i*e*a*r*n*s*1164

Take out the stars;-)


----------



## dez

[email protected]


----------



## pj_uk

[email protected]


----------



## OhMy

*MSN Messenger Friend Wanna Be.*

*Hello All!*

I am in the GMT -03:00 Hrs Time Zone
but don´t make that stop you from sending me
an email or adding me to your MSN Messenger contact list.

My Email is:

[email protected]

I´d be glad to talk to you, anytime! 

_OhMy._


----------



## bloodywrist

[email protected] :banana


----------



## delta

[email protected]


----------



## bent

*messaging*

[email protected]

fellow socialphobes or otherwise in distress are welcome to message me.


----------



## purerealm

[email protected]

I like to discuss quirky things, like philosophy. but i'd like to have a discussion of any sort with anyone here regarding SA, or anything else. i'm fascinated by people and how they live their lives.


----------



## xiphopagus

[email protected]


----------



## Lost Soul

[email protected]


----------



## Claireabell

Hi

My name is Claire and I am 31 years old and from Bristol, England. Have suffered from SA for about 12 years. Looking to make new email buddies for advice, support and to have a laugh as well.

MSN [email protected]

Email [email protected]


----------



## LoneLioness

delta said:


> [email protected]


You sent me a link over MSN messenger to a download that has a virus in it. Care to explain?


----------



## mere phantom

*[email protected]*

(that dot has to be there) feel free to add me


----------



## lonesomeboy

mine is [email protected]

just dun wanna be so alone anymore


----------



## glittergaze

mine's [email protected]


----------



## Vincenzo

[email protected]


----------



## pita

..


----------



## paige

*add me*

mine is [email protected]

i'll talk to anyone, so add me. im not very good at chatting tho...hopefully i wont be too boring.


----------



## Flanders

i'll chat it up with anyone, so feel free to IM me or email me at...

cplanders (at) hotmail (dot) com


----------



## Paul

I can attempt a conversation (which is not to say I'm good at them), MSN identity pgk [at] quietplease [dot] org


----------



## WhyMe888

mine is [email protected]


----------



## permafrost

Well I've downloaded msm messenger, now I need it to stop reminding me I've no-one on my contact list! 
Would be nice to have someone to chat to occasionally, so feel free to add me. 
[email protected]


----------



## CodeWeasel

[email protected]

don't ask about the name :lol


----------



## Claireabell

Hi

My name is Claire and I am 32 years old and from Bristol, England. Have suffered from SA for about 12 years. Looking to make new email buddies for advice, support and to have a laugh as well.

MSN [email protected]

Email [email protected]
_________________
"Supposing a tree fell down, Pooh, when we were underneath it?" said Piglet.

"Supposing it didn't," said Pooh after careful thought.


----------



## MiThBo

[email protected]- feel free to add me, I'm almost always wanting to talk about nothing


----------



## fantasy

[email protected]  you're very welcome to add me if you want to.. I kinda hope someone does..


----------



## Damsel

[email protected]


----------



## Meee

If anyone wants to add me my msn address is in my profile  i'll prob just bore you to death though, and i'm not on much at the moment.


----------



## SliverWizard

[email protected]


----------



## crazyfairyx

I love chatting to new people on msn :blah

Add me if ya like [email protected]

Naomi


----------



## mobile363

eh, what the heck

[email protected]


----------



## pm5kbebop

[email protected]


----------



## Myself

Blah!

[email protected]


----------



## niko

...


----------



## xenopii

wrinkledsamurai AT hotmail DOT com


----------



## maineiac

akselk at hotmail dot com

feel free to add me


----------



## theturtle

i_am_the_bat_man AT hotmail DOT com


----------



## StrangerHere

This is neat to find. I've been wondering how to get people to MSN Mess with. I never made it this far down the forum index before!

add me. I'm andy4c @ yahoo.com


----------



## clenched_fist

_clenched_fist @ hotmail.com_


----------



## Vonnie

You're welcome to chat with me if you like 

[email protected]


----------



## gorbulas

i recently blocked everyone who added me recently. i changed my MSN e-mail address. if you want to talk to me more, re-add me. :thanks 
everyone else is still welcom to chat with me as well


----------



## Enigma

old details :stu


----------



## cellardoor

if anyone feels alone or needs to talk - [email protected]

Thomas


----------



## cellardoor

opps double post.


----------



## James

[email protected]

would love to chat to someone with similar problems


----------



## whatifitstaken

...


----------



## tinytina333

[email protected]

Let me know where you got my ID though otherwise I won't respond. 

Hope to hear from you!


----------



## soundsgood

Do Add

[email protected]


----------



## Jae Millz

[email protected] Note: This is not my e-mail address.


----------



## GhostDog212

[email protected] hit me up


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## cooldragon

i love to chat. heres my email

[email protected]


----------



## blask3

[email protected]

Feel free to add me


----------



## Redox

[email protected]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

[email protected]


----------



## glittergaze

I've been using my roommate's computer for the last few months, and he didn't have msn installed on it until today. So for everyone I used to talk to on there, I have it again, at least for now. Feel free to IM me. 

[email protected]


----------



## greywolf_256

Anyone want to talk to me? I'm in the seattle area.

[email protected]


----------



## Ledd Bullet

[email protected]

i'm not on all that much, but when i am, it's nice to talk to people sometimes.


----------



## Ashley102877

cool


----------



## Supalady05

[email protected]


----------



## killerbee

*adress*

my msn adress is> [email protected]


----------



## Ramoz

[email protected] - Don't email to this address though. It's just for spam.


----------



## Fragilesoulkitten

[email protected]

Hopefully someone will say hello.


----------



## usuris

[email protected]

message me i'm lonely :afr


----------



## Human Being

[email protected]

Climb aboard my wagon of misery.

I'm male, 18, and from the UK btw.


----------



## Sasha

[email protected]

I never mind talking to new people.


----------



## luckie

hope someone would like to talk to me
I m 32 /f from Birmingham, UK

[email protected]


----------



## Paul

Human Being said:


> Here's the addresses so far then:


You're missing some, or at least me.


----------



## Human Being

Yeah I excluded a few for various reasons. 

I think yours was written differently to avoid spambots or whatever. This made me think that maybe you wouldn't have approved having your address included.

I also missed out any that weren't complete addresses.


----------



## Demerzel

...


----------



## Tania

[email protected]

Feel free to add me! Just include a little note to let me know you are from SAS!

~Tania


----------



## Mozzie

[email protected]

Would love to chat with anyone from SAS. Double especially if you are from NZ.


----------



## bubblepop15

[email protected]

I would love to talk!

16.male.new york


----------



## JPeterman

[email protected]

I am a married female so please no guys! 

I am really friendly and would be happy to talk!


----------



## keem

:hide


----------



## Gadget

im at [email protected]

Please feel free to add me, would be great to talk to ppl around similar age (im 24)


----------



## Guitaraholic187

my msn is [email protected]

If you want to talk then add me.


----------



## kennybenny

[email protected]

PLEASE ADD ME TO MSN IF U WANT TO CHAT, SINCE I LOOOOOOOOVE CHATTING SO MUCH


----------



## DÃ©sirÃ©e

*New Friend or Love*

[email protected], I like chatting to intel :banana ligent people.


----------



## ShyFX

...


----------



## joel22

[email protected]


----------



## ccccc5225

[email protected] I'll like to chat.


----------



## nakedshrew

Switched to windows live messenger, add me people  Oh the addy is in my profile


----------



## Breagha

[email protected]

Feel free to drop me a message.


----------



## se7

I might be on here already but can't be bothered to go through all these pages!

[email protected]

cheers


----------



## dB

I'm online alot so feel free to add me:

[email protected]


----------



## Johnni_

[email protected]

feel free to get in touch


----------



## rusalka

svetik.str at gmail.com


----------



## se7

Be good to talk to new people, get to know eachother and that, anyone interested then add me

[email protected]

cheers


----------



## IndigoGirl

(delete)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

this message was deleted by user... because no one gives a damn...


----------



## Amnesiac

Hi everyone. I'm new to these forums. If anybody ever wants to chat just add me to your MSN.

[email protected]

I also play some CS so if there are any CSers out there maybe we can set up a server and play...


----------



## purpleviolet

http://www.sasfriends.com/kimmie/


----------



## Shonen_Yo

[email protected]

I could use someone to talk to regularly.


----------



## Keikei

[email protected]
Haha, I currently have zero messages in my inbox. *sigh* Even the spam people don't like me. >_<


----------



## PGVan

lvanhelvo[email protected]


----------



## damoo

[email protected]


----------



## omuiril

[email protected]


----------



## mz_jess

hi..

I would go through and add people but I just assume that you all have heaps of new friends and don't need another so I won't. If anyone wants to chat to a friendly 21/yo gal from Australia please add me at [email protected] .. I'm on most of the time as I have trouble sleeping and It would be good to have someone to talk to about SA or anything really.

Thnx.


----------



## Mehitabel

[email protected]


----------



## Steven G.

[email protected]


----------



## shill

[email protected]


----------



## Myself

[email protected]

I should have it up by tonight if anyone wants to chat.


----------



## instil

[email protected]

write it down,bookmark it,etc all you SA girls....your welcome to say hello too guys..........i guess.........

j/k, no hate mails/replies sirs


----------



## 302

*Edit*


----------



## NewDayRising

deleted


----------



## sh0x

[email protected]

someone talk with me


----------



## pentagon

kyle (at) curv.net (anti-spam )

recovering from a sprained ankle, got lots of free time lol.


----------



## SusanStorm

This my(if someone wants to talk to a boring Norwegian girl):

[email protected]

Editlease mention that you're from SAS.


----------



## MidnightBlu

[email protected]


----------



## Eraserhead

sigma700 (at) hotmail.com


----------



## Astos

[email protected]


----------



## Ledd Bullet

ledd_bullet @ hotmail.com


----------



## njodis

[email protected]


----------



## Solatil

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]
If anyone wants to chat, even if it's about nothing..


----------



## Thleepwalker

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

Join what critics are calling "the best buddy list since _Schindler's List_".


----------



## Guest

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]
Possibly the only British Expat in Hawaii on the SAS site  
Looking forward to talking to someone - so everyone please add me to your list


----------



## anxiouslittleme

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

*[email protected]*


----------



## Tasha

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## string_piano

delete


----------



## Matt89

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

Anybody interested in anything, feel free:

[email protected]


----------



## child of bodom

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

i'd like people to add me within my age group, maybe 2 years behind or ahead.


----------



## llee

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

.


----------



## meatwad

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## needingu

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

here's mine: [email protected]

feel free to add me


----------



## oceanchief

[email protected]


----------



## alienplantlife

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

:duel


----------



## Matt J

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

If anyone wants to chat to some aussie dude.

[email protected]


----------



## TheShadowAtNight

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## Ally

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

...


----------



## blackshadow

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## Mazza

[email protected]


----------



## krisml24

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

Feel free to add me if you want! [email protected]


----------



## Guest

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## Musicologist

[email protected]


----------



## anxt

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## SocioGirl

[email protected]

and the spaces between are underscores


----------



## ghostbutterflies

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

My e-mail address for MSN Messenger is [email protected]

Some of my interests are: nature, wildlife, music, fantasy...

Please only add me if you're going to actually chat with me.


----------



## AussiePea

[email protected]

don't be shy now


----------



## QuietCoral

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

hi


----------



## billeh

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## blank_mind

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## cassieh

[email protected]


----------



## Volume

egor {at} roomplay {.} com


----------



## Naitzmic

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## Gadget

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

hey im [email protected]

Im 25/m and would love to talk to anyone around similar ages!!


----------



## skyvalley

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

-


----------



## Anonymous Dude

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

just talk to me it doesnt have to be about anything :lol


----------



## ~Jessie~

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

....


----------



## AJFA88

if anyone around Canada toronto, add me http://[email protected]


----------



## jtb3485

In case I haven't posted in this thread, my msn name is [email protected]


----------



## shy_girl

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

If anyone at all is interested is [email protected]


----------



## butterfly722

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## Armadia

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

just let me know that you're from SAS please


----------



## korendir

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

Been there n done that :doh


----------



## Aquamarine

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## copper

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## will666

aim ---------> tenebria88
msn---------> [email protected] (kinda long and stupid but too lazy to change it)


----------



## Hex

*re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

AIM name is Gorruf


----------



## Myself

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]
That's mine if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## niko

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

..


----------



## Matt J

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

I posted my MSN previously, ages ago. Have a new one now

[email protected]

Feel free to add me.


----------



## hellotiger

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

Mine is [email protected] 
I don't go on it a lot because I don't have many contacts but if I had some people to talk to I might go on a bit more.


----------



## Altanore

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

Mine is [email protected]. Feel free to add me! If my computer is on, MSN is usually on and my computer is usually on 24/7 =P


----------



## Tasha

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## Caution

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## FreeSoul

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

I have msn now. I really should try getting back into IM again.

[email protected]


----------



## smiles

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

...


----------



## Sean_Catlin

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected] if anybody is interested in a chat

18/m/england here talk about anything


----------



## eagleheart

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

I thought I posted here but I guess not

[email protected]

(good only to add on MSN, e-mail doesn't work)


----------



## citizen_erased

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

If anyone wants to add me to their buddy list feel welcome, i'm [email protected]. I'm 23, female and live in south east England. I'd just like to speak with people i can connect with and maybe even make some new friends.


----------



## minimized

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

@#$%. I'm bored (and boring)

[email protected]


----------



## Deprived

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

if anyone wants to chat


----------



## Shy_One

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected] looking for a few chat friends


----------



## RedRascal

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## Sierra83

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## Shi-Shi

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

Anyone who wants to add me, feel free.


----------



## trewlaneyy

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

I'm [email protected]. I'm not much of a chatter, but I'd love to give it another try. (It's for MSN).


----------



## leavemealone158

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

All are welcome to talk at random!


----------



## cookie

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

in_solitary_ruin @ hotmail.com

feel free to add me... :troll


----------



## jonesy0039

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

add me if you want


----------



## roswell

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

i just joined and don't have anyone on my friends list yet soo... you know, add me.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## Justin_Case

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## Polar

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

I've added my MSN to my profile.

Feel free to add me, anyone.


----------



## quietgal

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

I don't mind chatting occasionally, about SA or just social problems in general.


----------



## elky

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected] is my MSN.

i haven't talked to anyone with SA in a really long time. i'd like to make a connection with someone who understands what life is like for us. but not necessarily just to complain about our problems, if you know what I mean, but try to make things better for ourselves


----------



## Tristram

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

Here's mine:
[attachment=0:158a7zaz]email.jpg[/attachment:158a7zaz]
Everybody's welcome to add me.


----------



## TwilightCat

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

I have a really crap msn name:

[email protected]

But yeah, please add me. I don't bite,.


----------



## estelle85

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

Mine~

[email protected]


----------



## ANCIENT

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

...


----------



## SoleSoul

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

Would love to chat with somebody around my age and within my time zone of course. :lol


----------



## Tallman

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

Anyone in NorthWest Florida or close to here? I would love to talk to people in the area, but also like to talk to people anywhere in the world. I am a little older than most of the ones who put up ages, but am happy to communicate with anyone of any age or location.

I don't keep aim or msn messenger on so if you are interested in talking, pm me what you want to communicate on and I will send you my address and turn the thing on. If time zones don't mesh, I would be happy to talk by email.


----------



## Lucifer1

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

Message me anytime to chat about whatever.


----------



## wishfulthinking

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

ooh ooh i wanna play with minds too!

[email protected]

I don't mind talking about problems, but if that's all you do, I'm not the best person to talk to.
Pervs and aholes masquerading as decent people, waste your time elsewhere.


----------



## Zarrix

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

:wel to add me!


----------



## Shiftie

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

Hi, I have just joined and I've never spoken to anyone with SA before, and I'd really like too.
I'm 18 and I'm a male. I'm from England and I'd prefer to speak to others from the U.K, but I'd be happy for anyone around my age to add me from anywhere in the world to chat about SA and anything else. I can hardly be picky about about friends anyway lol. 
My address is [email protected]


----------



## Queenie

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

,,


----------



## TorLin

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*



Queenie said:


> mine is: [email protected]
> 
> Feel free to add me if u want to talk....by the way I'm from Toronto


added


----------



## learning07

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

Mine is: [email protected]
hope to have more msn buddies =)
Ok, i'm just going to add some of you guys in the recent pages :lol


----------



## BeautifulSorta

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*



emiliejane said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I've just wrote a thread in the intro forum, if anyone wants to know more about me. I'd love to have some people to chat to about SA... or anything in fact.


Hello you there with the lovely name! :lol

Btw, my MSN is: [email protected] if anyone would like to add me.


----------



## TorLin

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*



learning07 said:


> Mine is: [email protected]
> hope to have more msn buddies =)
> Ok, i'm just going to add some of you guys in the recent pages :lol


added you.


----------



## TorLin

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*



BeautifulSorta said:


> emiliejane said:
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I've just wrote a thread in the intro forum, if anyone wants to know more about me. I'd love to have some people to chat to about SA... or anything in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello you there with the lovely name! :lol
> 
> Btw, my MSN is: [email protected] if anyone would like to add me.
Click to expand...

Add you


----------



## St0ne

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

Mine is enjin99(@)hotmail.com

anyone add me, i'd like to make some friends on here.


----------



## TorLin

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*



St0ne said:


> Mine is enjin99(@)hotmail.com
> 
> anyone add me, i'd like to make some friends on here.


added you


----------



## Mr. Orange

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

...


----------



## Flashy

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

Feel free to add me for a chat about anything!


----------



## slyfox

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

Feel free to add me. I'm new to msn


----------



## UK_Matt

waxed_head [AT] hotmail.com


----------



## crazytomato

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## TorLin

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*



crazytomato said:


> edit: removed by request


added ...


----------



## ANCIENT

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

.........


----------



## TorLin

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*



ANCIENT said:


> [email protected]


added


----------



## Cured

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

:mum


----------



## KILL__JOY

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]. Feel free to add me if you want but i dont talk much.


----------



## dullard

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

Feel free to add me. Even if this post is three years old I always enjoy having new people to IM with.


----------



## TorLin

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*



Eric Barnes said:


> [email protected]


added



KILL__JOY said:


> [email protected]


added



dullard said:


> [email protected]


added


----------



## Cornish_Guilt

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## Flashy

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*



Flashy said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Feel free to add me for a chat about anything!


Just want to throw it out there, but that was my old email (I haven't used it in forever!) God knows why i got it wrong :con 
Anyway, [email protected]


----------



## a123

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

PM if you want.


----------



## swedeheart

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected] - feel free to talk to me if you want


----------



## Shonen_Yo

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]

Anyone from Montreal region please add me


----------



## andy0128

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

[email protected]


----------



## luminary_pustule

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

.


----------



## Phobos

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

Aw what the H..., can't hide forever 

[email protected]

Feel free to add.


----------



## TorLin

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*



Phobos said:


> Aw what the H..., can't hide forever
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Feel free to add.


Requested.


----------



## roswell

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

Feel free to add me. I like to talk about anything. 

[email protected]


----------



## Hot Chocolate

*Re: The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*


----------



## EmpoweredByOne

[email protected] :yes I'll talk about anything, I'm a pretty good listener. Anyone from the northeast? Cleveland, OH


----------



## Prodigal Son

[email protected]


----------



## mark1978

Hey, I'm 30, male, from London UK.

would love to chat to new ppl also from london or near by and maybe eventually meet up for a drink or something 



Code:


[email protected]


----------



## Medicine Wheel

gone


----------



## Jessie203

Anyone can add me on msn. I want to know others with social anxiety and make friends as always .
[email protected]


----------



## Just Joe 123

Anyone feel free to add me, as it would be great talking to people I could relate with.

[email protected]


----------



## Taija

[email protected]

Anyone can add and chat with me. Just remember to mention you're from SAS.


----------



## princessorwhat

[email protected]

I'm female and 29, but don't mind chatting to someone older or younger. I spend a lot of days at the comp these days because of work and often get lonely, so chatting would be nice.

I don't use this messenger very often though, so it could take a few days before I add you back.


----------



## david24241

[email protected]


----------



## Catalyzed

Hi, I'm 19 male from New Jersey and would like to have more SA friends, lol ^^

Add me please! thanks

[email protected]


----------



## dax

[email protected]


----------



## mousam

[email protected]


----------



## IllusionalFate

IllusionalFate3 @ gmail.com

Anyone can feel free to add me.


----------



## pita

...


----------



## sushi08

comeagai[email protected]


----------



## Prodigal Son

I added quite a bit of names. Don't mine me, I'm clenched_fists


----------



## Erw

[email protected]


----------



## princessorwhat

P.S. to the above: Please add me only if you intend to say hi at least sometimes if you see me online.

Quite a few people have added me and none of them has ever said hi to me, which does frustrate me quite a bit. I have chatted to others first many times and still no one said hi the next time we were both online. 

No idea why.


----------



## IllusionalFate

princessorwhat said:


> Quite a few people have added me and none of them has ever said hi to me, which does frustrate me quite a bit. I have chatted to others first many times and still no one said hi the next time we were both online.
> 
> No idea why.


Please do remember we are all part of a *social anxiety* message board. Many people here have trouble initiating conversation or finding things to say because of this (I know I do). They most likely want to talk to you, or why would they even bother adding you in the first place? Just be patient, and I'm sure the more you guys talk the easier it will be for everyone to open up.


----------



## princessorwhat

Yes I know all that, but I have the same issues and still chat to people, and I'm afraid I do take those things personally, too quickly.

Maybe I should just stay away from msn messenger for a while, and work at my patience in the meantime.


----------



## Conkerz

[email protected]

I would like to talk with people who are going through the same crap I am


----------



## WhiskeyJack

Irish guy here, add me if you want to chat

[email protected]


----------



## S.T.A.T.

[email protected]


----------



## digitalangel

[email protected]

Just let me know you're from SA.


----------



## LonelyHeart87

[email protected]

everyone is welcome to add me! don't even hesitate!!


----------



## HoneyyDew

[email protected] =]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

.


----------



## S.T.A.T.

stat2009 <AT> live.com


----------



## WAYNEE

Hey im Wayne 29 from bham uk ,i have s.a and am desperatley alone.i live on my own have no friends or family and i feel i cant take anymore.im here to make friends and to try to change my life.Would love to chat to anyone.thanx.
[email protected]


----------



## jim695

I use Yahoo IM, Skype, AIM, Windows Messenger ( MSN ), and ICQ and if anyone is interested I will gladly share my contact info with anyone in a private message. 
~~~ Jim :boogie


----------



## Daxter

[email protected]

Gogogo, anyone's welcome for a chat.


----------



## Rhydian

hi mine is [email protected] feel free to add me and chat im bored 24/7 otherwise


----------



## TorLin

[email protected]
add first and i will add you


----------



## Aurora

[email protected] I must admit I have a lil msn anxiety. lol.


----------



## rumjungle

delete


----------



## ncislover

[email protected]

support for anyone!


----------



## Nameless

[email protected]

can i has friends?


----------



## milo001

i'll add u.eventhough i rarely on messenger.

[email protected]


----------



## Girl_Loner

PM if anyone wants to chat.


----------



## Rune

Removed since people are harassing me. PM me if you want to message me on MSN.


----------



## TorLin

[email protected]


----------



## DeliriousLove

[email protected]
I'm basically always on MSN!


----------



## Pure Maniak

[email protected]

23 m wisconsin


----------



## TorLin

schmoo said:


> [email protected]


added


----------



## ilikebooks

[email protected]

Just to clear things up, I'm a girl.


----------



## Aeterna

luxinmusica at gmail dot com


----------



## Arkturus

[email protected]


----------



## onelife

PM me if you would like to chat.


----------



## KILL__JOY

I made a new account, its on my profile and yes its real.


----------



## Salvadordali

27/korean guy/atlanta
[email protected]


----------



## calexandre

> can i has friends?


no u can has cheezburger


----------



## Coward

I've added everyone I think.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

.


----------



## Ericisme

[email protected] Please tell me that you're from SAS with the request. =D


----------



## BrainError

.


----------



## dullard

[email protected]

I suppose my username doesn't exactly entice people to add me. Oh well, I'm up for absolutely anything.


----------



## Omnium11

[email protected] message me! I'm nice and non-judgmental.


----------



## micr0monkey

[email protected]


----------



## Whimsical Thought

nvm

just pm if you want it.


----------



## Nameless

rumjungle said:


> delete


:sus


----------



## jfk1116

if you want to talk, pm me first, later


----------



## shygirl86

Omg there's so many! How will i ever choose who to add?

i'm at vege_cat<at>hotmail.com


----------



## Tristram

I think I've posted somewhere in here already, but anyway, anybody's welcome to add me, just make sure you PM me first.


----------



## IAM

I'd love to talk to new people :

my msn:

[email protected]

wish i knew the code to prevent google indexers.. lol
please msg me to let me know how you got my email..


----------



## mia jane

[email protected] :] add me on msn. i love to chat


----------



## Arachne

[email protected]

Let me know you're from SAS in the invite message. Or I won't accept adds.


----------



## Cerrada

[email protected]


----------



## justforester

lol there are too many email addresses....

mine is [email protected] (I have MSN, I just don't want any1 i kno knowing who I am through my hotmail address lol)


----------



## Revan

Hey all, mine's [email protected]

Anyone can add me, just make sure you tell me who you are from the site, cheers


----------



## knuckles17

[email protected]

Toronto people?


----------



## BrainError

.


----------



## JS86

...


----------



## shaynashakesit

[email protected] Make sure to tell me you're from here, though.


----------



## wiima

-


----------



## Hoofservant

[email protected]


----------



## Horloge

[email protected]


----------



## stoney7713

[email protected]

if anyone wants to chat


----------



## andy1984

I haven't talked to anyone online for a while... I don't think I would be very interesting to talk to, but I think it might be good for me to talk to some people on here again...

Anyway mine is [email protected]


----------



## ashygirl

hi everyone here my msn
ashygirl at hotmail.co.uk


----------



## TorLin

i think some people needs to change your password i sometimes get spam IM from you.


----------



## jer

[email protected]

male / living in texas / asian indian


----------



## shadowmask

[email protected]

Please make sure to PM me first if you want to talk. I'm up to chat about anything.


----------



## djkghigh

[email protected]
from barbados
anyone welcomed


----------



## rantan

rantan1618 at hotmail.com


----------



## Uncle Charlie

[email protected]. Be sure to mention you're from here


----------



## brokensaint

[email protected]

I'd love to chat with anyone and everyone.


----------



## KILL__JOY

I have a new one~ [email protected]. ADD ME, Ive lost touch with some people thanks to my dbag EX BF i kicked to the curb.
KEEEIITHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I miss you!!!!!!!


----------



## odicepaul

quietgirl0416 said:


> Yeah, And then maybe we could get someone to make a reality show about it. :clap


I'm sure it would be a real comedy blast!!! I'd pay to see it.:yay
[email protected]


----------



## ktbare

Mine is [email protected]


----------



## mooncake

I'm very rarely ever online but I'd like to get back into the swing of things these days, so anyone is free to add me...

[email protected]


----------



## estelle85

[email protected]


----------



## chibimarukochan

^ Hey Estelle!

[email protected]


----------



## Judi

[email protected]


----------



## Trucker

[email protected]

anyone bored or depressed or whatever the **** add me


----------



## sda0

[email protected]


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*[email protected]*

Add me only if you are genuinely interested in talking. Usually prefer people around my age who are in relative proximity i.e so I may not accept random adds from other places unless we have some common ground and I know you around the board


----------



## AussiePea

[email protected]

gogogogogo


----------



## gopherinferno

[email protected]


----------



## sleepless_84

[email protected]

Please only add if you really want to chat.. I'm a 25 year old student in Canada.


----------



## TheGecko

[email protected]

I'm usually on at weekends and evenings. Added a few people from the last few pages


----------



## Canadian Brotha

.


----------



## Indigo Flow

[email protected]

It'll be a while before i'm back on msn though, this computer is too slow and my laptop is broke lol


----------



## TheCanadian1

[email protected]

location: saskatchewan, canada


----------



## Shonen_Yo

[email protected]


----------



## Fuu45

[email protected]

I am always up for a chat, just let me know you are from SA when you add me.


----------



## Zombie Sheep

Hi!  This is a bit awkward... I do have an MSN but my address is basically my full name... I live in a small town and I'm always paranoid random people (not posters here of course) will realise who I am, realise what I post and basically give me greif about it in real life. I have an unusual surname and it would be easy for people in my home town to identify me as a result. Not that I'm ashamed to post here, but I am ashamed about some of the things I post... 

So please, I'd love to chat but PM me first, then I can give you my MSN. If this part of the forum wasn't open to unregistered visitors I'd spell it out here. So basically, given that I'm not easy to like and I've just asked you to do all that, I'm not expecting much interest but still - you are welcome to get in touch. I'd be so grateful for the company it's unreal! :yes


----------



## Banzai

Zombie Sheep said:


> Hi!  This is a bit awkward... I do have an MSN but my address is basically my full name... I live in a small town and I'm always paranoid random people (not posters here of course) will realise who I am, realise what I post and basically give me greif about it in real life. I have an unusual surname and it would be easy for people in my home town to identify me as a result. Not that I'm ashamed to post here, but I am ashamed about some of the things I post...
> 
> So please, I'd love to chat but PM me first, then I can give you my MSN. If this part of the forum wasn't open to unregistered visitors I'd spell it out here. So basically, given that I'm not easy to like and I've just asked you to do all that, I'm not expecting much interest but still - you are welcome to get in touch. I'd be so grateful for the company it's unreal! :yes


I thought this part of the forum _isn't_ open to unregistered users? Or at least, when I log out and try to view a thread on that part of the forum, I can't view it unless I log in.


----------



## Zombie Sheep

Banzai said:


> I thought this part of the forum _isn't_ open to unregistered users? Or at least, when I log out and try to view a thread on that part of the forum, I can't view it unless I log in.


Really! Great! :boogie

OK, I'm [email protected]

Seriously you know what to expect. But please! I hang around here all day just for the company, if you want an internet pal I'm all yours! 

Be brave people! :yes


----------



## HTF

Seems like alot of people use this messenger, figured i'd give it a try,I'm [email protected]

Feel free to add me.


----------



## rincewind

Mine is [email protected]


----------



## duskyy

[email protected]


----------



## miniman45

[email protected] :/


----------



## Uncle Charlie

always up for a good chat

[email protected]


----------



## semidetached

[email protected]


----------



## Dov

mine is [email protected] Im typically on way to much
Ill add im 20 USA since that's hidden in my profile here


----------



## Cardiology

Thought id join in 

My email addy is

[email protected] err i forgot my password and i cant get back into this account >< so all my contacts are kinda stuck their and so i cant go on msn, need to create another account with a password that i can remember .:yes

So yeah guess it would be best not to add me since i cant get in


----------



## Mungu

mine is [email protected]
feel free to add me :roll


----------



## this portrait

[email protected]


----------



## Pongle

If anyone wants to chat with a guy from Norway my msn address in my profile


----------



## britisharrow

MSN: thedaveformula[AT]gmail.com


----------



## stoney7713

[email protected]


----------



## PsyKat

[email protected]


----------



## Cruiser

[email protected] am on almost 24/7 however I cannot multi task too well and my maz is two conversations so don't be offended if I can't talk LOL, I have never figured out how people can have 6 conversations going at once LOL


----------



## drownthecity

[email protected]


----------



## laura024

[email protected]


----------



## Ayven

*REMOVED.* Too much spam coming my way.


----------



## matty

[email protected]

I will talk to anyone. Just add me


----------



## sociophobic

[email protected]
just add me if you want to talk  i don't bite ^.^


----------



## cry_rain

[email protected]


----------



## Skip_DJ

my msn is [email protected]
I welcome anyone who wants to chat.


----------



## Infexxion

[email protected]

I don't reject adds and love getting new messages and meeting new people.


----------



## ratbag

[email protected] I'm damn original with these names.


----------



## Uncle Charlie

[email protected]

always willing to chat it up


----------



## citizenerased1987

[email protected]

I not on there to much but you never know.


----------



## Narcissus

Remove both occurrences of the letter 'n' from this:

[email protected]


----------



## SB13

[email protected]


----------



## TurningPoint

<--- Just let me through PM know you're from SAS. I'm cool with talking to anyone.


----------



## CCS

[email protected]

I've been going through this for a decade so I'm sure I'd be able to help someone if they needed it.


----------



## blahgman

[email protected]

if you add me, include a message so I know you're not a bot, I've been getting a lot of those lately >_<


----------



## rasberrykiwi

my msn is rasberrykiwi and live.ca
I'm really shy when chatting and i'm not online that often, but i'd love to make new friends!^^


----------



## metallica2147

.....


----------



## xox

Okay, I've added a few people on the last few pages, then I got bored, so add me instead .

My MSN addy is vic*tori*[email protected]*n.c*om
_Remove the stars. I put them in there so no-one could google my email and find this page aha._

Yes it's @japan. Wierd, huh?


----------



## CrystalMaid

Howdy

I'd be well chuffed, if someone friendly from here came and said hi on IM (MSN)! 

If you like deep philosophical convos, with maybe some witty banter here and there, that's what I like on MSN. Mainly applied philosophy about making sense of daily life, especially as experienced thru the lens of SA...

If you need someone to talk to, or feel lonely, you're welcome to look me up. Just say you're from here, and we'll be off chatting before you know it!

MSN I.D.: think big [at] ananzi. co. za
_(remove spaces and substitute @)_


----------



## Dov

I don't have the guts to add anyone yea I realize like everything else its very irrational especially when the people wrote to add them but im on allot the only thing is this semester im not in America so im on at messed up times 
[email protected]


----------



## seastar

My MSN; seastarfire <at> ymail.com


----------



## Cerda

[email protected]?


----------



## Skatergurl

[email protected] , i'd love to have a nice talk


----------



## shrnwarks

[email protected]


----------



## Canadian Brotha

.


----------



## knuckles17

[email protected]

hit me up peepz


----------



## Josh

[email protected]

Feel free to add me. I always enjoy having someone to talk to.


----------



## Andrew1

[email protected]


Feel free to add me! I would like to meet some new people


----------



## Trucker

[email protected]


----------



## Rixy

[email protected]

Add me if you're bored


----------



## kakashisensei

[email protected]


----------



## JDB

[email protected]

Add me if you want, just please let me know you're from here or I won't know who you are.


----------



## Array

[email protected] Looking for people in brisbane / goldcoast to chat to! Maybe even meet up one day =) Thank you!


----------



## ozkr

I'm all ears so feel free to add me.
[email protected]


----------



## Tulio

[email protected]

ADD ME
I want to make new friends


----------



## asnkid

Hi, I am new to this site. I'd like to meet new people. Feel free to add me: [email protected]


----------



## Radattack

[email protected]


----------



## renee08

[email protected]

feel free to add me.


----------



## TheCanadian1

[email protected]

I like getting to know new people, so feel free to chat with me.
Or tell me about your frustrations.


----------



## seswick

[email protected] - always up for a chat


----------



## xAngelofDarknessx

[email protected]

Add, cause I'm bored x-x'


----------



## ilikebooks

[email protected] (remove the Z's)

Tell me you're from here though, please.


----------



## alexxturner

I'm looking for someone around teenage age to talk to  Message me to get my email, I'd write it on here but I don't want spammers


----------



## Lensa

add me 

[email protected]


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

[email protected] (remove the underscores) ( _ )


----------



## polardude18

[email protected]

Feel free to add me, I would love to make some new friends!


----------



## mezzoforte

Mine is [email protected] Add meee, I'll change your life. <3


----------



## Sous la Mer

Please add me :blank (and let me know you found me here)

*Edit: I deleted my email from this post. Please just PM me if you want.


----------



## Phoenixker

I changed my mind I rather not give out my email. Don't want spam and junk.


----------



## angelstarr

Anyone can add me: [email protected]


----------



## AussiePea

ospi.f1 at gmail.com

Just mention from here!!


----------



## shylife

[email protected] =) look forward to hearing from you


----------



## habsfan31

If anyone wants to talk, my email is [email protected], dont laugh at my email i made it a while ago hehe. Just mention where you got my email.


----------



## Thoughtful

[email protected] and if you have Google Talk let me know when you add me  (I need to build my G-Talk list )


----------



## mezzoforte

*NEW MSN*!: [email protected]
Add meee. My old msn was [email protected]


----------



## alpinia

I would love to find new friends! 
[email protected]


----------



## Maguffin

[email protected]


----------



## WynsLove

Agoraphobicangel (AT) Hotmail (DOT) com

Let me know you're a member here. Thanks.


----------



## imt

tag me sometime I'm : [email protected]


----------



## MaddyRose

[email protected]

I'm not online all the time but I would love to :blah with somebody!


----------



## oohsandaahs

hey, mines \[email protected]\ add me if you want!


----------



## brokensaint

New MSN: [email protected]

Add me, I'd love to chat; would make the days easier


----------



## Kikab

add me I'm really up for meeting new people!!! I am friendly

[email protected]


----------



## ettenaej

...


----------



## Timeofallout

Please feel free to add me. I Love stimulated conversations and in all honesty's I'm a bit apprehensive about adding others from this thread out of sheer nervous dread.

[email protected]


----------



## HipHopHead

add me up
[email protected]


----------



## foodie

[email protected]yahoo.com

my yahoo *without the dots* though didnt want it to show up on google search...

willing to talk to anyone just add me


----------



## EunieLuv

[email protected]

add me I love to chat! IMing makes it easier for me~


----------



## AnimeV

Add me Jersey peeps or anyone else.


----------



## Rheffera

add me; [email protected]; a fellow SA'er


----------



## CristianoRonaldo

[email protected]


----------



## Josephus

Feel free to add me. 

[email protected]


----------



## moop

[email protected]


----------



## WakaxWaka

If anyone wants my msn just message me.


----------



## iiD7lof0F7V

Feel free to add me and talk 
[email protected]


----------



## solitary existence

If anyone wants to chat on MSN just message me and I'll add you. I'm not very good at conversation though


----------



## Canadian Brotha

.


----------



## Erizal

erizal123(at)hotmail.com

It'd make my day to have someone to talk to. 

Just let me know your username and that you're from here.


----------



## TheCanadian1

I could really use a hug today... but seeing as I have no friends... someone to chat with would help...

bradley.dressler at gmail dot com

I'm from Sask, Canada... but anyone can add me... Just let me know you're from SAS.


----------



## rawrguy

[email protected]

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## loudog

Heres mine [email protected]


----------



## gold132

[email protected]?

just change the x to a b and ignore the question mark and your good to go


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

[email protected]

would like to make some friends on here, and have someone who can relate.. so plz go ahead, add me up


----------



## christacat

[email protected]


----------



## ShylybutSmiley

Just click on the messenger icon.


----------



## zakzor

[email protected]


----------



## Monroee

I have like zero people to talk to on MSN. Anyone want to add me and talk about pointless crap. Feel free. Just identify yourself from SAS.

[email protected]


----------



## anxcited

Add me at [email protected] if you want or click on the MSN icon on the left. We can talk about SA or whatever comes to mind.


----------



## Holladayz

looking for people to chat with!:evil:[email protected]


----------



## kleewyck

Should be a little MSN button over there somewhere. 

Feel free to click, add and chat. 

Warning: Social Skills Minimal.

(ooo, remember to say your from SAS)

:hide


----------



## liso

it would be great to talk with some of you

[email protected]


----------



## Yamirami

[email protected], derp derp.


----------



## anonymid

Just click on the Messenger icon/button thingy. Out-of-the-blue messages are always welcome.


----------



## Cashew

Nevermind! Too overwhelming


----------



## Shonen_Yo

[email protected] I need new friends.


----------



## ColdWar

[email protected]


----------



## anx1ety

nvm ****ing useless


----------



## ColdWar

anx1ety said:


> nvm ****ing useless


You should post it.


----------



## Rixy

[email protected]

I know I made a post here before but I got some weird virus and deleted most of my contacts. Feel free to add me but you have to state that you're from SAS. My MSN tends to go wrong sometimes too...


----------



## meepmeep

[email protected]
I'd love to chat with someone from SAS, Just because I know he /she will understand me , just tell me that ur from s.a.s, and i'll accept 
See you there,

XX TeddyHug (Saskia)


----------



## Brewer

[email protected] for anyone who wants to add me.


----------



## Josh2222

I am relatively new here, but I'll take the plunge anyways: [email protected]

Would be more than happy to chat with anyone about anything really (including SA).


----------



## Paul

My MSN is [email protected]

Please talk to me so I don't have to try to find the nerve to talk to you first. I do not possess it.


----------



## Kwlgurl

[email protected]
 
Feel free to add me. 
and mention that ur from SAS. please.


----------



## cblack

[email protected]


----------



## Dov

I posted here before but almost a year ago so click on the guy the msn symbol
my name is just my name here @live.com though


----------



## AmadeusXXI

[email protected]

Please just remember to mention that your from SAS.


----------



## centrigal06

I'm not on a lot but if you ever catch me on and you'd like someone to talk to send me a message [email protected]


----------



## Laurk




----------



## jebus89

jon9934 @ hotmail.com If you add me let me know that you're from here


----------



## Reptillian

[email protected]

Just create a message stating you're a SAS member and the reason you're contacting me.


----------



## BluePhoenix54

[email protected]

I usually don't start an IM but i'm always open to a conversation.


----------



## Sheffield

NVM too much pressure


----------



## ILoveCats

Nekoxo @ Hotmail.co.uk

Feel free to add me  But mention that you're from SAS


----------



## Seiyuu

[email protected]


----------



## honeybear1990

[email protected]


----------



## AshleyCassandra

[email protected]



You can tell me anything. I love to listen and try my best to help anyone!


----------



## Shoeless Jane

Maybe they're shy )':


----------



## Mimical

[email protected]

Mention that you're from SAS  and don't be afraid to message me, or the fact that my display picture is a cow.


----------



## Wrangler

[email protected]

Please just add SAS.


----------



## Shooterrr

[email protected]

Tell me you're from SAS!


----------



## kelsomania

[email protected]

Please also tell me you're from SAS.. i get a lot of sexbots for some odd reason. lol


----------



## glitterfish

[email protected]

just put down you're from SAS..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

.


----------



## orchdorch925

I'm no longer adding people from SAS due to abuse by some members. Sorry


----------



## Uncle Charlie

Just mention you're from the forum 

[email protected]


----------



## 2Talkative

[email protected]


----------



## Shoeless Jane




----------



## Citrine

...


----------



## Infexxion

[email protected]

I have no problem accepting requests from anyone & I'll even send you the first message when I see you online, anyone, anywhere, any age


----------



## princessorwhat

[email protected]

please tell me you're from SAS.

Would be great to chat to someone right now...


----------



## wiima

[email protected]


----------



## aaronc2009

[email protected]


----------



## ratbag

[email protected]
derp


----------



## framlingen

Let me know you're from SAS.

[email protected]


----------



## CMGC

Feel free.

[email protected]


----------



## GunnyHighway

I guess I should post as well, always open to talking to new people. It's there on the left side of my post. gunnyhighway(at)live(dot)ca


----------



## nonethemore

happy to talk to anyone from here - [email protected]


----------



## saffant

saffant AT hotmail.com Add me if u want to, as long as you don't spam.


----------



## Phoenixker

[email protected](dot)com

Just let me know you're from here =)


----------



## ak2218

[email protected]

feel free to add me if u wanna chat i dont bite


----------



## jebus89

jon9934[at]hotmail.com If you add me please let me know you're from here:wink


----------



## notMiceElf

[email protected]

Feel free to add me.


----------



## ZeroG64

My address is [email protected]


----------



## AnotherWorld

I'd be happy to hear from anyone about anything at all, by email or on msn. See I'm not picky lol. I think my MSN icon should be showing on the left somewhere. Just remember to let me know you're on here.


----------



## Tristeza

I'd love to talk with anyone from here :yes

Feel free to add me at [email protected], just keep in mind I'm not a native speaker...


----------



## chibimarukochan

[email protected]


----------



## Kuyaz

[email protected]


----------



## JFmtl

mine is [email protected]
dont forget to mention "SAS" in the request. plus im usually shy at initiating conversations though at first :hide


----------



## nickcorona

[email protected]

That's my MSN.. Add me if you'd like =]


----------



## Krum

[email protected]

Anyone can add me to talk about anything. Just be sure to let me know this is where you got my email address from.


----------



## freakitty

[email protected]


----------



## Axeman

[email protected]


----------



## EunieLuv

[email protected]

feel free to add me, I'm a very friendly person so if you like to talk, feel free to chat me up~


----------



## jasiony

[email protected]

By all means anyone feel free to add me, just mention the sas site when you do


----------



## Dave 3D

[email protected]

Anyone can add me, I like to chat about pretty much anything


----------



## cblack

[email protected]

:-D


----------



## daveuk

**

My addy is [email protected] . Feel free to add me for a chat wen eva


----------



## Me89

I think that I added mine a couple of years ago, but anyway, here it is again. Would love to talk a bit. 

[email protected]


----------



## rockyraccoon

If people feel like chatting online:

[email protected]

Make sure to identify yourself from this website.


----------



## ryobi

Caedmon said:


> frogamigo <at> hotmail.com


offtopic but your avatar looks exactly like doug benson


----------



## Harpuia

[email protected]

I'm almost always on, catch me when I'm working. XD


----------



## Canadian Brotha

.


----------



## Nothing404

Brit guy, 32, not much fun to talk to, but eager to make new friends/acquaintances. I'm on msn at: [email protected]


----------



## Prodigal Son

[email protected] feel free to add me or msg me anytime, thanks


----------



## Lasair

[email protected]


----------



## uhhhbrandon

[email protected]


----------



## penguin runner

If anyone wants to add me they can.
[email protected]
Feel free to talk about whatever.


----------



## Kuyaz

[email protected]


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

I'm not on msn a lot but mine is [email protected] if you want to add me.


----------



## Weird Fishes

tourist3[at]googlemail.com

More contacts would be good :yes


----------



## ak2218

[email protected]

feel free to add me just let me know ur from here


----------



## TunaMelt89

[email protected] from nyyy


----------



## SociallyBroken

[email protected]

:stu if anyone needs to talk just pm saying you're from here.


----------



## ghost cat

Feel free to add me: [email protected]


----------



## Breathing Sludge

[email protected]

I log on mostly in the morning after work since I have a night job. I'm not very interesting but you can talk to me about anything o.o


----------



## Ashhh

.


----------



## christacat

[email protected]


----------



## Grievousness

[email protected]


----------



## nevergymless

[email protected]


----------



## bobbie010

[email protected]


----------



## d93

email: [email protected]

Add me if you want


----------



## atticusp

[email protected]


----------



## Trololo

loopdelooper [at] hotmail.com

Let me know you're from here!


----------



## Vida

paw*[email protected]

(please remove the asterisk)


----------



## Celestite

[email protected]


----------



## AT7

[email protected] anyone is more than welcomed to add me im on quite a bit so don't be shy or hesitate, looking forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## ImWeird

[email protected]

I'm really shy and don't talk much, but I'm trying to work on it.


----------



## Infexxion

Okay I added a lot of people from here, gonna add some more too. Hopefully you guys don't mind


----------



## shygirl86

I'm back on page 19 so time to re-post in this thread i think lol. 
Still looking for msn buddies 
I'm vege_cat<at>hotmail.com


----------



## jangle1

ericakathor(at)hotmail.com, you can message me whenever, so add me.


----------



## brokenandlonely

Always up for having people to talk to about almost anything, PM me for my MSN.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm _canadian(dot)brotha(at)hotmail.com_, let me know you are from here


----------



## KuroiKuma

[email protected]

I only have like...11 contacts right now.


----------



## d93

I've been adding a few people on here. Add me:

[email protected]


----------



## ak2218

[email protected] 
feel free and add me
just let me know ur from here


----------



## Barf

[email protected]


----------



## Christa25

Add me, guys! I'm bed ridden for a few days.. 

[email protected]


----------



## NumeroUno

If anyone ever wants to chat sometimes, feel free to add me

[email protected]


----------



## Elizabeth419

PM me for my msn, I'll add you back


----------



## She

intellectualgenie (at) hotmail.com is me. Let me know you're from here if you add me or I may get all confused.


----------



## Ironpain

I would love the chance to get to know you all, since I do consider this a safe place to come and so many of you are so open and friendly I thought I feel comfortable enough to let you know it only problem is I can only talk to maybe one or two of you at a time so don't feel bad if your on and I ignore you, I just had someone online with me first (I am usually online with my girlfriend) or old msn friends of mine so don't feel bad I'll get to you. If were talking msn msn (I have the old Windows Messenger) I would especially love to talk with people from Toronto and all Toronto people facebook me if you wish, heck all SAS members from Toronto your welcome to facebook me I'd give you my telephone number but I don't think I can handle calls all day everyday from hundreds of people friendly or bad (especially not Bad)

Let me know here in quotes your a Toronto member in fact I'll know anyways your from sas if I start getting random msn requests and facebook requests.

[email protected]


----------



## Ironpain

ImWeird said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I'm really shy and don't talk much, but I'm trying to work on it.


Hey I'm Ironpain but you'll get to know me better as Chad, I've just added you to msn, you were the first person I saw and I thought you wouldn't mind I'm Skollie86 (So if you see me accept if you wish) I'd like to talk to someone friendly and quite like yourself, I actually enjoy talking to quite people like yourself it's so relaxing.


----------



## Ironpain

ak2218 said:


> [email protected]
> feel free and add me
> just let me know ur from here


Chad, let me know if it's okay that I add you, don't feel bad if I'm unable to talk to you when your on I do that with everyone, If my girlfriend is on with me then we get locked into conversation and I also have old msn people I catch up with but yeah we'll get the chance to chat.

Trying to get to meet fellow SAS members I feel like I'm here and I don't know any of you so I'm making the effort cause it's nice to connect with different people from different places.


----------



## Ironpain

AshleyCassandra said:


> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell me anything. I love to listen and try my best to help anyone!


Hey I noticed you are from Toronto thought I'd get to know the people from my city and that way if one day we decide to hang out then you know me and we can gather together with a group of people from here and go and do something that's if you still live here. I'm Chad aka Ironpain hope it's okay that I want to add you I'm [email protected].


----------



## Ironpain

knuckles17 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Toronto people?


Toronto born and raised right here. Hey I'm Chad aka Ironpain (feel free if you want someone to chat with, read my note on the last page) don't feel bad if I don't respond to you I'm not always online and when I am and on msn I am on with someone else first or my girlfriend if she has to work till 11 by then we just do msn (but by then you may be in bed) skollie86 (Chad) I'll add you now and you can see.


----------



## eh3120

[email protected]
Just let me know that you're from here.


----------



## Purple Pen

[email protected]

Don't laugh, I've had it since I was, like, 11!


----------



## wiima

[email protected]

Add!


----------



## Present

If anyone here wants to chat here's my MSN [email protected] 
Leave a message on my profile or send me a Private Message telling me who you are, and Give me your Email since my messenger is fked up. I can't accept requests I can only add. It just won't show.


----------



## daniel1989

[email protected]


----------



## mezzoforte

Mr Self Destruct said:


> [email protected]
> just lonely  extremely boring to talk to too though :/


^ He lies.


----------



## GenoWhirl

Reviving this thread: [email protected]


----------



## TheOneAndLonely

I'm bored, so I'll talk to anyone who wants to. [email protected] PM me first though =)


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

PM me about it and you shall recieve


----------



## Midnight Blue

BeepBeepSwerve said:


> PM me about it and you shall recieve


likewise

I'm just not a fan of putting my info out in the open so easily.


----------



## Demerzel

I'm not going to school again until the summer & am bored as heck lol If u feel like joking around or talking feel free to add me. My info is on the left.


----------



## daniel1989

[email protected]


----------



## ak2218

if anyones bored im always up for a chat, just let me know your from here [email protected]


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Add me on MSN for cyber orgies and cake. (Note: Products not guaranteed. There are no refunds.)

In seriousness, looking to get to know some people from here. Maybe we can relate to eachother, maybe we have similar interests etc. Don't be shy, add it. 

[email protected]


----------



## sonicrainboom

[email protected] Add me!


----------



## Stale

xxxx


----------



## polardude18

I have not posted mine on here in a while. Feel free to add me if you want to talk. I am nice I promise 

[email protected]


----------



## JadedCalalily

Feel free to add me

[email protected]


----------



## RockIt

Just added mine to my profile.

*<<<<<<<----------Click on the little blue suit guy over here to message me or to see my email address.*


----------



## Devil

I'd be free to give it away, just message me if you want it. I'm not really fine with putting it up on a forum that's why I'd prefer a message heh.


----------



## ewan22

My msn is chenjingjie_1994(at)hotmail.com

My only request is no perverts...

I'm open to chat about anything. Also, I'm connected every evening.


----------



## tommo1234

[email protected]


----------



## TheCanadian1

Add me: bradley.dressler (at) gmail.com


----------



## Kwlgurl

Mines [email protected]


----------



## NobodysPerfect

Feel free to pm me for mine (purely not putting it on here because i never get invites come through on my msn so people end up thinking im ignoring their invites when im not)

Happy to talk to anyone of any age, gender, religion, sexuality etc regarding sa or just our interests in general 

Please note i'm in London (UK) so because of the time difference I might not always be around but since i'm an insomniac most of the time you probably will spot me around. I also have skype (id Chonti20) for those that use this


----------



## SPC

[email protected]


----------



## doormat

[email protected]


----------



## BoAKaN

Mine is on the left or my profile. Just let me know who you are on here please.


----------



## VidaDuerme

[email protected]

Yeah. Uh. About the username, literally the first email I ever made at age ten. Too much work to transfer everyone to a new account >.<

Invites don't always come through, so pm if I'm not responding.


----------



## theseshackles

[email protected]

Feel free to add. I'm open to any kind of conversation


----------



## Oscar7

[email protected]

I'd love to get some people from here to become IM buddies with. But tell me that you'll be adding me so I don't get creeped out by some random person I don't know adding me. XD

Look forward to talking to you guys on IM.


----------



## dielikeshatteredjewels

[email protected]

^^; It's from a quote, I'm not usually that pessimistic. Uh, hopefully someone will come say hello? Please message me in case I don't get the invite and tell me where you're from!


----------



## BabyBird23

[email protected] I'm new. Someone hacked my account awhile ago. Problems been fixed. I need some new contacts.


----------



## Sool

My first post!
[email protected] , I'll talk to anyone about almost everything. My english isn't the best but i hope you can overlook that. I also speak swedish ;D


----------



## Elizabeth419

PM me, my invites don't always show up for some reason. I'll add you most likely. It would be nice to hear from people in the Toronto area especially


----------



## lonelychildxxx

hey i added you my thingy is [email protected] feel free to accept:boogie


----------



## Infexxion

I added a bunch of you guys from the last few pages.


----------



## Oscar7

I feel weird adding people. I don't know if they'd get annoyed or something....but they are posting here....


----------



## Larkspur

<----Add me, please. I think clicking that little button over there should work.
I'd love to talk to everyone and anyone.


----------



## clayton87

*[email protected]*

mines is [email protected]


----------



## AussiePea

Mine is on my profile also Just click
















<------------- Here. Would love to chat!


----------



## Raulz0r

raul4hh[at]hotmail[dot]com

Feel free to add me


----------



## ak2218

[email protected] feel free to add me. just let me know ur from here.


----------



## heavyrain11

I'm new here so would love to chat to some people on MSN

I'm 26 year old male from the UK

I'm into music, art, web design and graphic design

PM me if you want me MSN contact


----------



## JadedCalalily

[email protected]


----------



## James86

I'd be up for chatting to anyone on MSN.

I'm 21, really into music, films and books but I'm happy to talk about anything you want 

[email protected]


----------



## kippan

[email protected]


----------



## DarkCloud

[email protected]

Be afraid, very afraid...


----------



## Dov

Posted here also a while ago but its the link next to my name


----------



## cblack

Already posted... but i've deleted my old email, and made a new one. Its:
[email protected].


----------



## AnnaM

[email protected] feel free to add me


----------



## Rick189

[email protected]


----------



## josh23

[email protected] Feel free to add me!

My old msn stopped working for no apparent reason -.-


----------



## Pialicious88

[email protected]


----------



## Mithun

[email protected]


----------



## Karuni

[email protected]

I don't mind adds, just let me know who you are on here!  I'd love to talk to people.


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

Hello everyone. My name is Anita and I am 34 Years old. My email address is [email protected] please say who you are, so I know if you are from here or what not.


----------



## Euphemism

[email protected]

I don't go on it that often, but it'd be nice to chat with some people.


----------



## Uncle Charlie

[email protected]

I'm going to try to be on more than I have been.


----------



## JustWakeUp

[email protected]

add me


----------



## MadMatt

add me 
[email protected]


----------



## Tangerine

[email protected]


----------



## eddyr

Mine is [email protected]

I hasten to add, i'm not a smackhead thank you all folks!


----------



## Rixy

[email protected]

go for it. Don't be offended if I don't get back to you. I forget things.


----------



## thegeekinthepink

[email protected]

i like music a lot, i played guitar for 10 years, piano for a few months. i love tv shows like dexter, breaking bad, and stargate sg1. I love mysterious stuff like ghosts, cryptozoology, ancient civilizations.

if you like any of that stuff feel free to contact me


----------



## jadeyXx13

[email protected]

that is myyy msn  xx


----------



## jebus89

jon9934 [At] hotmail.com


----------



## Shadow2009

[email protected] 

Feel free to add me, I don't talk to anyone on it currently.


----------



## Jera

[email protected]


----------



## Shadow2009

Wow, quite alot of people i've added from here are really cold or rude on MSN. If you're going to post your address here, at least be friendly when someone adds you!


----------



## mere phantom

*[email protected]
*
Add me if you want, I'll talk to anyone


----------



## Veritastar

[email protected]

I have to warn you though. I am pretty quiet. Sometimes I ignore it when people message me.


----------



## Raina

[email protected] I'll talk to anyone who adds me ... but I should probably warn you I'll be quiet and awkward at first


----------



## MadMatt

Shadow2009 said:


> Wow, quite alot of people i've added from here are really cold or rude on MSN. If you're going to post your address here, at least be friendly when someone adds you!


hahaa I agree...some people are also so fcking lame.

one word answer replies and the classic 'lol'. :mum:no:afr


----------



## JFmtl

mine is jfcharest80(at)hotmail.com


----------



## josh23

MadMatt said:


> hahaa I agree...some people are also so fcking lame.
> 
> one word answer replies and the classic 'lol'. :mum:no:afr


Maybe it's because they are shy.


----------



## MadMatt

josh23 said:


> Maybe it's because they are shy.


you just have to have some common sense to form a half successful conversation. msn of all places should be the easiest to talk. behind a screen...i mean really now.


----------



## Tom12003

[email protected]

I'm bored and I'd be happy to talk to some new people ..no offence to old people


----------



## Shonen_Yo

[email protected]


----------



## Cat Montgomery

http://profile.live.com/cid-a0458240536c8764/


----------



## masterofsadness56

[email protected]


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

[email protected]

This is also if someone rather contact me by email too.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Now, do people ACTUALLY add each other here, or are we all just posting out accounts, and hoping someone will add us?


----------



## rgrwng

at the moment i do not have messenger, but i have Xbox live + Kinect....


----------



## Harassment Panda

My MSN is monkeybear25 [at] hotmail [dot] com

Feel free to add me! I'm on it far too much ha.


----------



## Divasmurf

im not on alot but it would be nice to have live chat once in awhile with people who understand

[email protected]


----------



## John316C

if anyone would like to talk my msn messenger is johnseibert(a.t.;/x) hotmail.com and i use digsby to get my messenger but im not sure how clients interact. my conversation skills are not really there so im not really funny either, i go for long periods without having a normal conversation many days and days. im in canada and im usually on at nights. id like to practice, i will talk a lot. it would be nice to talk to some ppl close to my age 2012 im 26, its not a requisite


----------



## Seiwa-en

[email protected]


----------



## Cashew

Last time I tried this I didn't do too well because I literally flee when I don't know what to say.. but maybe I can do better this time! My list of people to talk to has gotten awfully low :um

[email protected]


----------



## haraya

[email protected]

You can add me. I am somewhat afraid of talking to others first but you can message me anytime. After that hurdle, I can be chatty. Well, I'm really more of a listener.


----------



## Warpedsanity

Anyone feel free to add me, I've posted in the others pretty much I've got an account for most of them lol

[email protected]


----------



## identitycrisis

[email protected]

I'm on sometimes, feel free to add me. I could probably do with people to talk to.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

Feel free to add me

[email protected]


----------



## Innamorata

[email protected]

I talk more once I get used to people. I'm not very trusting at the beginning.


----------



## FTFADIA

wouldnt mind talking to other SASers. [email protected]


----------



## bailando

I am a shy guy and looking for a long term chat partner, who likes movies and music as well as me. I have a lot of movies and mp3s to share. I am from Hungary so I have access to hungarian made movies too. I like to chat about everything, this help me a lot to improve my english but we also can exchange movies, mp3s and maybe other things. Language and culture exchange are also welcome.

If you would like to chat about these stuff and you like downloading/exchanging movies and music just send me a PM with your contact. I prefer yahoo messenger however I have MSN and skype too.

My fav movies: Alien, Taxi Driver, No Country For Old Men, Leon
my fav music styles: jazz, folk, evergreen songs, electronic, generally everything what is pleasure to my ears.


----------



## nodamecantabile

no*da*me*211*@hot*mail.*my
Please remove the asterisks. Add me if you want to chat. Im 23 y/o, university student in asia. Not a native english speaker so Im hoping to improve my english.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

[email protected] Looking for more people to talk to on msn, but ONLY ADD IT IF YOU ACTUALLY INTEND TO TALK. No MSN friend *****s or spam bots please. =P


----------



## CaptainRoommate

[email protected]


----------



## CrazyChris

[email protected]

feel free to add! (But maybe write an email or a pm first, since im not on msn alot right now)


----------



## Gorillaz

[email protected]

feel free to add! Would love to get to know you guys.


----------



## Comfortably Miserable

[email protected]

Feel free to add me!


----------



## secreta

[email protected]
Feel free to add


----------



## Canadian Brotha

If I'm home then I'm likely online & up for a chat - _canadian_*(dot)*_brotha_*(at)*_hotmail_*(dot)*_com_


----------



## idnar

[email protected]


----------



## Venompoo

U guys want email or messenger replies


----------



## Venompoo

[email protected] add me please


----------



## el flaco

[email protected] feel free to add. would be good to talk to people who understand and can empathise


----------



## Siertes

[email protected]

Sometimes I don't bother turning it on as I don't really have many people to talk to on it, but if anyone wants to chat I'm always up for it.


----------



## Jess2

[email protected]

I'm pretty much on msn VIA blackberry constantly and I'd love to have someone to talk to.


----------



## masterofsadness56

[email protected]


----------



## Paper Samurai

[email protected]

I'm on now and then, mostly weekends tbh.


----------



## Und3rground

co2und3rground <at> hotmail .co.uk

Very rarely on it as I don't have many people to talk to, but if you want to chat then add me.


----------



## jockohomo

*me me me add meeeeee*

[email protected]

have no life so am frequently on


----------



## rgrwng

thanks to whoever wanted to add me recently (this morning?) - i just noticed the invite when checking my email today.

rgrwng @ Live . com


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

Hi I am a 35 year old, come from north Yorkshire, UK . I suffer with anxiety and depression. If you had me please send me a message to say who you are. Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## 9Ocean

[email protected]

Feel free to add.


----------



## Pheebs

[email protected]


----------



## Shades of Grey

[email protected], feel free to add, I'm on a fair bit and I do good in the role of therapist


----------



## Shadow2009

[email protected]

But *PLEASE* only add me if you're going to actually speak!!! And anyone close to my age of 18 would be nice.  (but I will speak to anyone)


----------



## Blawnka

[email protected] 
I can't say I'm fun to talk to, some people would say otherwise, but I'll try my best to make a good conversation.


----------



## ak2218

[email protected]

just let me know your from here


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

[email protected]


----------



## Daft

[email protected]

My avatars are usually great conversational pieces.


----------



## Souldoubt

[email protected]

Should maybe drop me a few PMs on here beforehand..
instant messaging scares me a little at first :afr


----------



## CeladonCity

[email protected]! 
I have a whole supply of fantastical emoticons.


----------



## sephora

[email protected]

please feel free anyone to add me..would love to talk to new people!!  especially with people here if you need any support or are going through a hard time i'd love to try and help or at least listen and you could vent  x


----------



## elemenohpee

delete


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

[email protected]
Tell me who you are (SAS username) and that your from SAS


----------



## matildaz

[email protected]
Please mention in the request that you are from SAS


----------



## Nekomata

[email protected]

Tell me who you are on here though, it's weird talking to someone and you have no clue who they are xD


----------



## chicken

[email protected] 
Dont hesitate to befriend me


----------



## chicken

[email protected] **


----------



## Ljudumilu

ljudumilu @ live.co.uk

I'm not always the most reliable of chatters - my laptop is pretty decrepit and my internet connection is quite poor, so if someone does add me and I don't reply at first, please don't be offended!


----------



## Tentative

[email protected]

Add me, please.  Let me know who you are on SAS, though.


----------



## peril

To those depressed, socially anxious and chronic procrastinators, we might get along: [email protected] :b


----------



## Tibble

add meh if you want, [email protected]


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

[email protected]

Add me if you want. I do talk a lot of nonsense.


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar

[email protected]

 When you add me, please say your from SAS. In emails I get spam messages, and they are real annoying as they pick up my email addy


----------



## Blawnka

[email protected]
Feel free.


----------



## Znailx

[email protected] Feel free.


----------



## Brenee

[email protected]


----------



## JadedCalalily

[email protected]


----------



## Fiddlesticks

[email protected] Feel free to add me.


----------



## arnie

Not going to post my it here, but you can find it on my contact info page.

Add me on MSN.


----------



## Relz

[email protected]m
Please add me? Just tell me who you are on SAS.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Once again I say.. Tell me who you are :/ alot don't.. My msn screen name is already on here but it's on my profile too


----------



## jj4091

[email protected]


----------



## ImaDinosaur

Mine's in my profile, I can't wait to get random messages from random people :3


----------



## ZEROMOTION

[email protected]

Anytime. Any topic. No topic. Message away.


----------



## kitshiv01

Mines in profile.. would love to talk (or attempt to, haha)


----------



## UgShy

it would be cool to make some new friends. pm me if you'd like my msn and i will add you


----------



## Amina

desi_lindt (at) abv.bg


----------



## ReluctantRecluse

I'd love to have someone to talk to, it can be so hard to share my feelings in a forum.

[email protected]


----------



## bigdan23

[email protected] - feel free to add me. I don't bite


----------



## Secretaz

[email protected]

Feel free to add


----------



## CWe

[email protected]

Say, hey Iam from SAS


----------



## zuie

[email protected]


----------



## Und3rground

co2und3rground (at) hotmail.co.uk

Let me know you're from here


----------



## DannyFrancis

[email protected]

Let me know that you're here as well, and feel free to talk to me =)


----------



## Tibble

[email protected], probably posted before already i forgot..

well add me because i'm awesome


----------



## trendyfool

[email protected] feel free to add me anyone


----------



## Souldoubt

[email protected]

Feel free to PM me a bit on here first


----------



## christacat

[email protected] feel free to add me


----------



## sporteous

[email protected]
Talk to me, I'm awkward, but who gives a ****?


----------



## talisman

I'm not posting my MSN in public (I get enough fakes/bots trying to add me as it is lol) but if anyone has read my profile and wants to chat, we can swap MSNs that way. 

I'm more than happy to chat to people from either side of the Atlantic though do bear in the mind the time zone difference.


----------



## AussiePea

Add me if it sparkles, I am nice!

Ospi.f1(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

I wouldn't mind chatting with some people from here; just pm me for my screenname


----------



## Evo

[email protected]


----------



## sporteous

*The SAS MSN Messenger Directory*

Is anyone adding people or are you just waiting to receive a request?? 
So far I've received zero requests and nobody who I've added has accepted me.


----------



## Tibble

sporteous said:


> Is anyone adding people or are you just waiting to receive a request??
> So far I've received zero requests and nobody who I've added has accepted me.


What's your email I'll add you =]


----------



## Shadow2009

Tibble said:


> well add me because i'm awesome


True story, people. 

And yeah, sporteous send me your add and i'll add you as well.


----------



## Neutrino

Tibble said:


> [email protected], probably posted before already i forgot..
> 
> well add me because i'm awesome


Can't stop watching...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

See my profile & add me if you please


----------



## vinylman

[email protected]

it's time for me to be willing to make friends.


----------



## B l o s s o m

if someone is willing to get to know through here, see my profile and pm me. I prefer getting to know people on here first


----------



## Und3rground

co2und3rground [at] hotmail.co.uk

Feel free to add me


----------



## John316C

[email protected]


----------



## Secretaz

[email protected]
Feel free to add if you want to talk with this awkward girl.


----------



## Corvus Cowl

[email protected]

If any females wanna talk, I'm down


----------



## upndownboi

oh i didn't know this thread existed till just now, [email protected]


----------



## Espoir

I'll chat with anyone. Just looking for some friends who understand..
[email protected]


----------



## Cileroot

So I decided I would also like to have some friends in MSN 

feel free to add me

torupiits (at) hotmail dot com


----------



## Shikoku

[email protected] (The .nl is because I'm dutch)

Would love to meet some new people to talk to online! Just to share some problems and thoughts with.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

[email protected] Especially interested in talking to other artists!


----------



## hannahm

I don't really use messenger anymore but anyone that wants to email feel free to add me. [email protected]


----------



## SambaBus

[email protected]


----------



## jacwall322

[email protected]

Add away!
I would love to talk to other people from here. c:


----------



## HoneyyDew

[email protected] =)


----------



## Gidi

Hi if anyone wants to talk please add me on msn [email protected] thanks


----------



## heavyrain11

mine is [email protected]

I'm 27, male and from the uk.

into art, graphic design, anime etc

anyone can feel free to add me


----------



## Tirekyll

[email protected]


----------



## Xervello

[email protected] I'm on there TOO much. So if anyone wants to have a laugh, talk about their life, or anything else, feel free to pm or add me.


----------



## Fenren

I've just randomly added a few of you, feel free to ignore and delete.:boogieI wouldn't mind new people to chat to about whatever.

[email protected] add me if you like.


----------



## jammes

. would be nice to talk to someone!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

canadian(dot)brotha(at)hotmail(dot)com


----------



## JR217

[email protected] feel free to message me  I've seen about 10 different therapists in the past 6 years about my anxiety, so I can at least offer a tiny bit of insight


----------



## AJFA88

a


----------



## WaitingForTheDay

[email protected]

Feel free to add me, I'm happy to talk to any of ya!


----------



## Noun

[email protected]

Happy to chat or email.


----------



## Jake D

[email protected]

Always up for a chat.


----------



## WolfehJ

[email protected]

don't really use msn much but if i had someone to chat with i sure would ;d feel free to add me anyone!


----------



## bg09

Feel free to add me anyone: [email protected]
I think this is the email to my account... I may not be able to see if you've friend requested me since im on my phone until I can get my internet on my laptop working tomorrow... But I usually just stay logged in on my phone so you're basically texting me


----------



## Paul

[email protected]

I'm on at least 10 hours a day, currently nocturnal but that will shift forward through the day in time so it doesn't matter what timezone you're in. Uncool people only please, and if you say "sup" or "bro" you're instablocked.


----------



## Kakumbus

[email protected] dont have any issue with doing voice chat or text.


----------



## Citarean

I've just joined here but if anyone wants someone to chat with you can add me, im from UK and 24 m =). Its Citaran 87 {at} hotmail . com


----------



## EndlessBlu

[email protected]


----------



## shortcake

[email protected], feel free to add me!


----------



## Rixy

[email protected]

Check out my profile, if you feel that I'm a nifty individual don't be afraid to give me a shout out on MSN.


----------



## brewpacksox

[email protected]


----------



## bg09

bg09 said:


> Feel free to add me anyone: [email protected]
> I think this is the email to my account... I may not be able to see if you've friend requested me since im on my phone until I can get my internet on my laptop working tomorrow... But I usually just stay logged in on my phone so you're basically texting me


woops, i posted this a little while ago and i had two pending requests, but i didnt pay attention to when i got them or if they were just spambots, but i added them for like a day and no one ever came on so i removed, sorry if this was you but feel free to re-add


----------



## GunnyHighway

gunnyhighway/at/live.ca


----------



## optimistic pessimist

*add me*

[email protected] 
feel free to add me!  sorry in advance for my awkwardness


----------



## Queen of Spades

[email protected]

I'll add anyone. I'm bored and need someone to talk to.


----------



## AussiePea

Add meeee

Ospi dot [email protected] (replace the dot with a ".")


----------



## Shadow Light

The number of people above the age of 20 is surprising. I thought the age group that suffers from social anxiety the most would be teens but obviously, that's not the cas or they're too afraid to speak out. 
Anyways enough of that, my email address is amyy(dot)[email protected]


----------



## mesmerize

**** i thought i add deleted my email from here 
well now i did
if anyone wants my msn message me plz!!!!!


----------



## thebluewarrior

My MSN is: [email protected] 
=)


----------



## Joe

[email protected] (9 e's) message me before since inever go on msn or just use instant chat here since its easier to use.


----------



## Ezilok

[email protected] same sn for aim and yahoo just ''ezilok'' could use some pals


----------



## momentsunset

I think I already posted here before, but anyway, I felt like posting again since I'm probably lonelier/more bored than ever before and would really like to talk to and get to know some new people  so feel free to add me. I'm online most of the day (no life )

[email protected]


----------



## Gidi

[email protected] Hey everybody feel free to add me on msn anytime..I'm online always


----------



## dassad

If anyone would like to take just send me a message, and I'll send contact info. Don't really like posting it on internet because of bots.


----------



## arnie

link in profile

send me a message. I'm usually invisible, but I will still get it.


----------



## Guldove

I have an account I use sometimes, [email protected]. Please send a quick PM, though, or I'll probably decline the request.

I'd be especially happy to meet people who also live with OCD. I'm not much for small talk, but I love to toss ideas on pretty much any subject around.


----------



## LonelyAussieGuy

I could really do with a chat right now. Be nice to share some ideas. 
On my own at the moment due to education, INTP 5w4 personality and mild social anxiety.
from Australia.

[email protected]


----------



## Cam1

[email protected]


----------



## Kakumbus

[email protected]


----------



## B l o s s o m

If anyone wants to have a chat, just PM me and I'll give you my msn


----------



## h00dz

[email protected]

29 year old male from Aussie land , love video games, dance music and DJing. Hit me up if you would like to chat!


----------



## atal

[email protected]

make sure you mention in the message that you're from SA. i delete a ton of requests on my messenger.


----------



## flamingwind

I have no idea if that has been discussed here before, but microsoft is going to shut down live messenger soon. so to not have a nasty surprised when it happens I recommend everyone to change to skype. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20222998


----------



## fetisha

madeofcaramel[email protected]


----------



## Parasite Eve

[email protected] feel free to send me an e-mail if you want to chat.


----------



## Neutrino

flamingwind said:


> I have no idea if that has been discussed here before, but microsoft is going to shut down live messenger soon. so to not have a nasty surprised when it happens I recommend everyone to change to skype. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20222998


beat me to it! yarrrr


----------



## arnie

flamingwind said:


> I have no idea if that has been discussed here before, but microsoft is going to shut down live messenger soon. so to not have a nasty surprised when it happens I recommend everyone to change to skype. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20222998


So what will replace it, aol? :haha


----------



## Tibble

arnie said:


> So what will replace it, aol? :haha


windows messenger is switching to skype in march.


----------



## M90

[email protected]


----------



## Luvere

I already merged my MSN account into Skype.


----------



## sad123

[email protected]


----------



## vinylman

i'm [email protected] if anybody wants to chat.


----------



## Introspect

hello, i also use MSN..

more or less the same from the other connection topics- i would really value some contacts, i would like to be able to talk to a person now and then. i'd like to be able to discuss social anxiety, this board, experiences, and hopefully move onto some other conversations that lead onto some common ground of interest.

some common ground might be;

Films
being a Creative; Writer/Photography/Artist etc
Technology/Computers/Apple
Philosophy
a bit of Science maybe
Psychology
and even Astrology if anybody practices it or reads into it (i mean more than your average weekly horoscope) or if you're just interested.
a little Gaming maybe (iOS/PC/Mac/PlayStation)

probably more, if you're interested and think we might click as chat buddies
be sure to PM me for my details, i'd be glad to add you.

i won't explicitly put my contact info in this post because i don't want google indexing my details.


----------



## SunshineSam218

MSN: [email protected]


----------



## andy2791

msn - [email protected]


----------

